# Pregnancy, Unknown Location



## Annmarie4412 (Nov 17, 2015)

I have a patient coming into the OBGYN for abdominal pain in early pregnancy. She has not yet had her first OB visit, she is here for a problem visit. The patient has had multiple postitive pregnancy tests, as well as two blood pregnancy tests, all positive. Provider does an OB transvaginal ultrasound, where there is no gestational sac to be found, and the provider does not see evidence of an etopic pregnancy. She then adds "pregnancy, location unknown" for a diagnosis. Would you use the regular Z34.81 diagnosis, or would you use the incidential pregnancy Z33.1 diagnosis code?


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 17, 2015)

Annmarie4412 said:


> I have a patient coming into the OBGYN for abdominal pain in early pregnancy. She has not yet had her first OB visit, she is here for a problem visit. The patient has had multiple postitive pregnancy tests, as well as two blood pregnancy tests, all positive. Provider does an OB transvaginal ultrasound, where there is no gestational sac to be found, and the provider does not see evidence of an etopic pregnancy. She then adds "pregnancy, location unknown" for a diagnosis. Would you use the regular Z34.81 diagnosis, or would you use the incidential pregnancy Z33.1 diagnosis code?



it is not incidental pregnancy and that code cannot be used as a first listed code.  the provider still indicates the patient is pregnant so just use the pregnancy supervision.  it might be a molar pregnancy or something else but at this point the only thing you know is that the patient is documented as pregnant.


----------

